
Dripcap Packet Analyzer - n_yuichi
https://github.com/dripcap/dripcap
======
lossolo
And why it's "next generation" ? Main site that is linked in github repo is
not working for me. There is only screenshot, nothing else. From the
screenshot it seems like very simple packet analyzer. I don't see any reason
this is "next gen" or why i should use this instead of WireShark.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
It's javascript. Erm, electron. So it is next gen. Meh.

------
AstroJetson
Same question, why is this better than Wireshark. Can I do custom packet
analysis and packet matching? Is there a better scripting engine? (I love Lua
hooks in Wireshark, makes it easy to pull apart complex traces / flows.)

~~~
jan3000
Looks like it's a NodeJS app wrapped in Electron shell, parsing/analyzing
packets via "packages" (implemented via ES6 modules).

I guess that what makes it "Next generation" :)

Maybe the article poster or the author could enlighten us on how and why this
implementation might match Wireshark's proven track records...

~~~
mynewtb
Nice, this _will_ be full of opportunities to pwn researchers via remote
exploitation then.

------
electic
I have to say the screenshots looked really good however I could not get this
to work on OSX. It starts up, however, it won't let me enter a session name or
start a capture session if I hit play. Hope it improves tho.

------
0xFFC
It's UI looks very nice. I hope all native UI's die as soon aa possible. What
is last time you have tried gtk on Windows? Or Qt in gnome (yes I know, with
some tweaking, it would be better). All of them feel so inconsistent together.
At the other hand Web UI (and electron apps) is so nice to work with I don't
even consider using native one when there is one with electron engine
available.

~~~
mumphster
Qt isn't native.

~~~
0xFFC
It is, it tries hard to emulate native look and feel with its abstraction
layer.

------
paperwork
There doesn't seem to be a windows binary.

~~~
kmfrk
Yeah, no wonder Windows struggled to open the .zip; seems to be a macOS .zip.

